# Video Captures Ohio Officer Being Stunned



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Video Captures Ohio Officer Being Stunned



IBS/nbc4i.com
*A police officer ends up being shocked with her own Taser gun during a violent traffic stop. *

*Story by nbc4i.com*

A dangerous situation erupts for a local police officer who ends up being shocked with her own Taser gun during a violent traffic stop.

Sgt. Sheila Murphy pulled over Benjamin Jackson on Saturday morning in what appeared to be a routine traffic stop along Goshen Court, _NBC 4 _'s John Ivanic reported.

Video taken from the police cruiser showed that Murphy was hit two times with volts of electricity from her own gun.

"I'd like to see your driver's license, please," Murphy said to Jackson.

Murphy said she believed Jackson was trying to flee the scene.

"Get out of the car, sir. You're under arrest. Sir," she said. "Sir, sir, get out of this car or I'm going to shoot you with this Taser. Do you understand me? Get out of the car."

The officer hit Jackson with a shot from the Taser gun and they began to fight.

According to the video, a bystander came to help the officer, but Jackson was able to control the Taser gun and hit Murphy with it twice.

"He's got the Taser. He's got the Taser. Get him on the ground. Get him with the Taser. Shoot him," she said.

No one was seriously injured in the incident.

In January, Jackson escaped from Murphy's custody before turning himself in, Ivanic reported.

Jackson faces assault and multiple drug charges.

Watch _NBC 4 _and refresh _nbc4i.com _for additional information.

Previous Story:


March 2, 2006: Man Accused Of Taking Taser, Shooting Officer Twice 
Copyright 2006 by nbc4i.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.
​


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Does anyone have the video or am I missing the link?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

the link for the video and slideshow:

http://www.nbc4i.com/news/7624475/detail.html


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

the video of the tazing supposedly hasn't been released yet...what i don't get, maybe i missed it, why didn't she use the air cartridge??? why did she do a drive stun?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's the video

http://nbc4i.feedroom.com/iframeset.jsp?ord=240005


----------

